# Help me decide on a rod - is 9 footer the way to go? Diawa vs Tsunami?



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

I already have a couple of 10 foot rods that I use for spiking on the beach. And they serve me well for what I use them for…bottom rigs with 3 to 5 oz of weight for the usual suspects (puppy drum, blues, whiting, trout, etc.). But there are often times when I prefer to hold a rod rather than spiking it, and the 10 footers seem a little too big/heavy to do that for any extended period of time. Also, the actions on the 10 footers seem about perfect for casting 3 to 5 oz, but the rods usually seem like overkill for the size fish I typically catch. So I’m thinking about moving down a notch on the rod spectrum to a 9 footer rated for 1-4 oz. I already have 7 footers, 8 footers and 10 footers so this will fill a niche that I don’t currently have. Also, it seems (at least in theory) to be about the perfect size for what I want to use it for. So I have a couple of questions…

1) Is my theory correct? I’m looking for something shorter and lighter than my 10 footers, but still long enough for surf fishing. I will be holding this rod (not spiking) so I figure 9 feet is plenty and will likely even keep the line higher than a 10 footer that is spiked. This is not intended to be a heaver or long distance caster. I will most likely be using this with bottom rigs and 3 oz (which is what I fish with 75% of the time when on the beach). I figure with the weight of the sinker, rig and bait I’m probably approaching the 4 oz upper limit of a rod rated for 1-4 oz. I’m also hoping that a rod of this weight/action will not seem like overkill on the size/type of fish I typically catch. So is a 9 foot, rated 1-4 oz the way to go…or am I missing something here?

2) Assuming the theory is correct…I’ve narrowed down my options to two rods that fit my budget. The Diawa Emcast and the Tsunami Trophy Series. Both are 9 footers rated 1-4 oz. but the Diawa is a Medium action and the Tsunami is a Medium/Heavy. Both are around $80. Which is the better rod?

Thank you!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've had an Emcast 8' MH for several years and have had no problems with it. For the weights you are throwing I would recommend medium heavy. Can't comment on Tsunami as I've never used one.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

wolfgang said:


> I already have a couple of 10 foot rods that I use for spiking on the beach. And they serve me well for what I use them for…bottom rigs with 3 to 5 oz of weight for the usual suspects (puppy drum, blues, whiting, trout, etc.). But there are often times when I prefer to hold a rod rather than spiking it, and the 10 footers seem a little too big/heavy to do that for any extended period of time. Also, the actions on the 10 footers seem about perfect for casting 3 to 5 oz, but the rods usually seem like overkill for the size fish I typically catch. So I’m thinking about moving down a notch on the rod spectrum to a 9 footer rated for 1-4 oz. I already have 7 footers, 8 footers and 10 footers so this will fill a niche that I don’t currently have. Also, it seems (at least in theory) to be about the perfect size for what I want to use it for. So I have a couple of questions…
> 
> 1) Is my theory correct? I’m looking for something shorter and lighter than my 10 footers, but still long enough for surf fishing. I will be holding this rod (not spiking) so I figure 9 feet is plenty and will likely even keep the line higher than a 10 footer that is spiked. This is not intended to be a heaver or long distance caster. I will most likely be using this with bottom rigs and 3 oz (which is what I fish with 75% of the time when on the beach). I figure with the weight of the sinker, rig and bait I’m probably approaching the 4 oz upper limit of a rod rated for 1-4 oz. I’m also hoping that a rod of this weight/action will not seem like overkill on the size/type of fish I typically catch. So is a 9 foot, rated 1-4 oz the way to go…or am I missing something here?
> 
> ...




Your missing a lot to answer your question. The length of rod does not determine on the weight it can throw . every rod has a rating...

Light ,medium , med heavy . heavy . extra heavy are the rods weight ratios .. And so on with many combinations like med light or med -heavy. They also have an action like fast,med etc... . This is what you look for on what weight it will handle and load on properly...


If properly loaded within it's weight suggestion a 8ft rod can outcast a longer rod that isn't properly loaded by its weight thrown. If you need your rods higher out of the waves you can always get a longer Sand spike . just because you throw further doesn't mean you will catch more .. Most fish eat at the breakers ,sandbars in the wash.. Looks like a rip current wash machine. Where all the fish chum baitfish end up. Reading the water will catch more fish then casting ad far as you can.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

But imo I've had both those rods the trophy is more a lighter rod I would say geared towards lures plugs and light bottom rigs . the emcast is a heavier rod imo setup for cutbait and waiting.... 

Imo if you want something your holding all day go with trophy. 

Imo the emcast probably has better guides vs the tsunami rod,always had to clean green build up off my trophy but I fished out in nasty wet salty conditions with that rod ...


It was probably my cheapest most favorite rod .


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I never have under stood somebody picking a rod based on what somebody else likes


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

tsunami


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Agree with the above....I think the Emcast will be heavier, however, if you are spiking it then it doesn't matter. The guides do look nicer on the Emcast. The Emcast has a different X Tube handle wrap. I don't know if the 9' has a skinny bottom handle like the 8'. I recall the longer Emcasts had a thicker bottom handle. The Tsunami will have a traditional cork handle.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

wolfgang said:


> I already have a couple of 10 foot rods that I use for spiking on the beach. And they serve me well for what I use them for…bottom rigs with 3 to 5 oz of weight for the usual suspects (puppy drum, blues, whiting, trout, etc.). But there are often times when I prefer to hold a rod rather than spiking it, and the 10 footers seem a little too big/heavy to do that for any extended period of time. Also, the actions on the 10 footers seem about perfect for casting 3 to 5 oz, but the rods usually seem like overkill for the size fish I typically catch. So I’m thinking about moving down a notch on the rod spectrum to a 9 footer rated for 1-4 oz. I already have 7 footers, 8 footers and 10 footers so this will fill a niche that I don’t currently have. Also, it seems (at least in theory) to be about the perfect size for what I want to use it for. So I have a couple of questions…
> 
> Thank you!


I know I am ignoring your questions, and I apologize for that...BUT, if you listen to what I have to say you will thank me for it later. I have owned heavier 10' rods that I would not want to hold for long like ticas and okumas. I have owned 9' rods that were lighter - I owned a 9' tica that was great but I gave it to my brother when I mistakenly thought I was moving to Wisconsin. Anyway, they work well for sticking in a rod holder. But, like you seem to be describing, are too heavy for holding all day long. I have a 9' Fenwick that I love that I could hold all day long. It is so light and yet I can throw 4 ounces with it (although 3 seems to be the sweet spot). But, I also have a 10' dblue that is light as a feather that I can absolutely stand holding for hours nonstop. In fact, my kids, even my 10 year old, stand holding for long periods of time when we go fishing in FL. It is light enough that it is comfortable throwing 2 ounces and strong enough to throw 4 ounces. I bought it used for $60. It has incredible bite detection. I always catch more fish with it than any of my other rods. It slays spot, croaker, and whiting. My suggestion - rather than go all the way down to a medium to heavy 8 footer, get yourself a nice, good quality used 10 footer. Something light but strong.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Ha ha replying to you on a different thread, tsunami airwave 10ft, got one rated to 6oz would not throw more than 5 super light pretty cheap, got a semi retired blue yonder on it use it as my roundhead/spot/pup rod, it throws 2-4 ounces well


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I had a daiwa that was heavy and I tried holding it for a long time and I could only last maybe 10minutes at best then it got irritating to keep holding. If I were you get a lighter rod or just get a rod holder.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

G Loomis is really light...if you got the dough.


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Bass Pro Shops "Powerstick" surf rod series has an light 9' that will cover your type of fishing l have one it is rated 1-5oz , l have it paired with an 4000 series spinning reel bottom fishing for croaker,spot,blue,etc.. 3oz. is the sweet spot very affordable rod I believe I paid around 65-70$ for mines.


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

Get yourself a Tommy Farmer Carolina Cast Pro CPS 10' 1-4oz. You will love it


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Tyrik said:


> Bass Pro Shops "Powerstick" surf rod series has an light 9' that will cover your type of fishing l have one it is rated 1-5oz , l have it paired with an 4000 series spinning reel bottom fishing for croaker,spot,blue,etc.. 3oz. is the sweet spot very affordable rod I believe I paid around 65-70$ for mines.


 I have bass pro offshore angler breakwater 12ft surf conventional rod. It's lightweight, the guides are strong, and can cast a mile.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

marv1234 said:


> I have bass pro offshore angler breakwater 12ft surf conventional rod. It's lightweight, the guides are strong, and can cast a mile.


Is that one of the breakwater series that BPS is advertising as "new" on their website? I saw those and they look like nice rods, but I haven't been able to find any reviews on them. Are the ratings true/legitimate? I noticed they have a 9' rated 1-4 oz...but I wonder if it will really do 4 or if they are overstated like most other rods?


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Breakwater rods is lighter than my Shakespeare ugly stick 8'Ft combo rod. It uses Fuji guides which is high quality guides for fishing rods. Paired up with one of my lighter reels I can cast a mile and hold it all day if I wanted. Also it can launch those 4oz sinkers a good distance away and a good 5 to 10 ft farther than my Shakespeare rod. I'm going to pair it up with a new okuma 55s trio spinner I just got and put some 20lb test big game on it. Tested earlier this year with a cheap reel I had in a bag and it casted out far into the james river.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Can't help you with the techy part of the two rods you're leaning towards, so I'll reply a little differently. We, (I say "we" because the boss and I both surf fish) went thru a similar thought process as you. For the longest time our arsenal had 8, 10, 11, 12 and 13 foot surf rods. Eventually we said, why don't we have any 9 footers? So we got a couple. And wouldn't you know it, they ended up in sand spikes as much as the others. We both still "hold" our ten footers more than any of the other rods, including the newly found nine footers. Not trying to talk you out of a 9' rod. Jus' sayin', after considering all the good advice in the replies here, hopefully you can add it all into your thinking, and make a wise choice.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

If weight is your primary concern, I'd worry more about the reel than the rod. Rod weights of similar sizes will not vary all that much, but reels can vary in weight by 50-75%.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

at 70 years old i can say there is no reason anymore for me targeting any fish over ten pounds . i have been regrouping with 6 1/2 to 8 foot rods,smaller spin reels and 5000/5500 size abu reels....easier no fuss fishing. Pair a hank parker casting reel with 8 lb. test and a 7' key largo and 2 oz. weight and i'm out there far enough to have all the fun i can stand...


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

So I decided to go with one of the new BPS/Offshore Angler Breakwater rods. These are replacing the now discontinued BPS Power Stick series. The guy at the BPS said that these rods are basically the BPS version of the Penn Prevail and that Penn actually even makes the rods and uses the same blanks for both. Graphite rod, Fuji guides and Fuji reel seat...9' rated 1-4 oz. I paired it with a Penn Fierce II 5000 and had them spool it with 15lb. Ande Back Country line. It seems to be the perfect size reel for the rod. I may regret not getting the 10', but I wanted to try a 9'...and I already have two other 10 footers. The best part is that it did not cost me a penny out of pocket...all paid for with BPS gift cards.


----------

